# "Cage fighting probably gay"  lol!



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...ghting-probably-gay,-say-doctors-20070905383/

_"Cage fighting began in the United States in the 1980s as a way for off-duty policemen to act out their fantasies_." 

something you have to tell us gents?


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 30, 2009)

Only if you make eye contact.


----------



## jarrod (Jul 30, 2009)

entirely untrue.  it has never been limited to off duty policemen.

jf


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Carol (Jul 30, 2009)

Ahhh so that's why there aren't more women that grapple.

That's always puzzled me, when its so much fun...LOL!


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 31, 2009)

Long-term gayness?  Is there such a thing as short-term gayness?  Chronic buggery with an acute case of impeccable taste in home fashions?


----------



## Big Don (Aug 1, 2009)

jarrod said:


> entirely untrue.  it has never been limited to off duty policemen.
> 
> jf


Any gay man is welcome.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 1, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Long-term gayness?  Is there such a thing as short-term gayness?  Chronic buggery with an acute case of impeccable taste in home fashions?


I could name a few short-term lesbians...


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 2, 2009)

Big Don said:


> I could name a few short-term lesbians...



Anne Hache!

I never understood that phenomenon.  I realize womens' sexuality is more fluid than mens', but seriously... if you're a public figure, why pretend?


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG, I'm blue!  Totally off topic but I'm happy.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Anne Hache!
> 
> I never understood that phenomenon. I realize womens' sexuality is more fluid than mens', but seriously... if you're a public figure, why pretend?


 

"Womens' sexuality is more fluid than mens?" oh dear me, I think you've been reading the wrong books!
Women just make better lovers rofl!


----------



## jarrod (Aug 2, 2009)

i think what frostbite is touching on is that bi- or undefined sexuality is more socially acceptable in women than in men; in fact it's often encouraged.  homosexual experimentation usually carries more of a stigma for men.  i doubt there is any biological difference in the "sexual fluidity" of men & women.

jf


----------



## Omar B (Aug 2, 2009)

Exactly why I don't grapple!  Same reason I don't cut my hair, barbers are also pretty gay.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i think what frostbite is touching on is that bi- or undefined sexuality is more socially acceptable in women than in men; in fact *it's often encouraged*. homosexual experimentation usually carries more of a stigma for men. i doubt there is any biological difference in the "sexual fluidity" of men & women.
> 
> jf


 
Now I wonder who would be encouraging women? Mmmm.....


----------



## jarrod (Aug 2, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Now I wonder who would be encouraging women? Mmmm.....




this guy, for one 

jf


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2009)

jarrod said:


> this guy, for one
> 
> jf


 
Well I'd never have guessed :wink1:


----------



## jim777 (Aug 2, 2009)

Never saw "The Daily Mash" before, sort of like The Onion. Thanks Tez!


----------



## Haze (Aug 2, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Exactly why I don't grapple!  Same reason I don't cut my hair, barbers are also pretty gay.



I resent that remark

I'm a barber and if you were here I'd slap you!  LOL


----------



## Omar B (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't like dudes touching me or standing that close to me for so long man, simple as that.

No offense though, I'm sure your customers don't mind.  LOL.


----------



## teekin (Aug 3, 2009)

jarrod said:


> this guy, for one
> 
> jf


 
Ohhhh, Big Surprise there Ogg. :flame:
 (Jarrod, I gotta ask, just how much paste glue did you eat as a kid? )
Lori


----------



## jarrod (Aug 3, 2009)

i only eat enough glue to make your posts amusing

:lol:

jf


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 3, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i think what frostbite is touching on is that bi- or undefined sexuality is more socially acceptable in women than in men; in fact it's often encouraged.  homosexual experimentation usually carries more of a stigma for men.  i doubt there is any biological difference in the "sexual fluidity" of men & women.
> 
> jf



That and current research suggests that women are more attracted to people/personalities than specific genders.

http://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog/diasex.html


----------



## teekin (Aug 3, 2009)

FrostBite, what a great find! I don't know how good her research methods are but I think the author is worth looking into as is the book. Thanks for posting the link.
lori

(Ogg, see above for how to be Useful.)


----------



## jarrod (Aug 3, 2009)

shouldn't you be out picking up chicks?


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 4, 2009)

jarrod said:


> shouldn't you be out picking up chicks?



You've gotta look at the bigger picture Jarrod.  If you can quote this book from memory, you'll be armed with all kinds of excuses why your girlfriend/wife should do that threeway you've been trying to talk her into.


----------



## teekin (Aug 4, 2009)

jarrod said:


> shouldn't you be out picking up chicks?



Chaaaa! Well Ogg, when I consider my options I'm going with ummmm YES, yes I should. :uhyeah:
lori :angel:


----------



## jarrod (Aug 4, 2009)

hey, there is no reason you can't do both.

jf


----------

